# Des effets de l'élévation hiérarchique sur le transit



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour.

Dans l'entreprise où je travaille, il m'arrive comme tout un chacun (du moins, le croyais-je) d'aller parfois aux toilettes.

Je travaille au septième étage d'une tour qui en comporte neuf.

Or, ayant souvent constaté l'absence consternante de papier hygiénique dans les toilettes du septième autant que la présence d'un nombre assez abondant de collègues venus dans le même but que moi et au même moment (les cons), j'ai cherché si le bâtiment n'abritait pas des toilettes un peu moins fréquentées.

Je les ai trouvées.
Au neuvième étage.
Là haut, il n'y a jamais personne. Jamais. Quand j'y entre, les lumières sont éteintes, l'endroit sent la poussière et l'abandon (véridique). Je suis tranquille.

Or, il se trouve que, comme dans beaucoup d'entreprise, je pense, et pour de bête considérations symboliques, sans doute, la proportion de chefs augmente au fur et à mesure que l'on s'élève dans les étages.

J'en ai donc déduit le théorème suivant (attention, ça tue sa mère tellement c'est novateur et pertinent) : 

*LES CHEFS NE FONT PAS CACA SUR LEUR LIEU DE TRAVAIL.*

Voilà.
J'attend de vous des contributions à la passionante étude sociologique qui s'ouvre sur ce postulat de base, vos retours d'expérience comme vos tentatives d'explications sont les bienvenues.


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2009)

Les chefs ici étant au deuxième étage d'un bâtiment (merdique certes) qui en compte 8, je peux donc confirmer que l'utilisation des toilettes, ni leur propreté n'a aucun rapport avec l'altitude. Pour preuve, celles du 8ème sont connu ici pour être en permanence dégueux, surtout après manger le midi.

En revanche, ce deuxième étage, abrite des toilettes tout le temps propre nickel sans pour autant que les femmes de ménages passent plus souvent, ce qui confirmerai ton théorème.


Si je conclus méthodiquement, nous savons donc que :

1 - Les chefs ne font pas caca sur leur lieu de travail*

2 - L'altitude ne joue en aucun cas sur la psychologie de celui qui fait caca au boulot. En effet, l'homme avec cette faculté d'adaptation naturelle est capable de faire caca au rez-de-chaussée, comme au 8ème étage, sans distinction de hauteur.

3 - L'altitude ne joue pas non plus sur la propreté d'un lieu.


* Il reste cependant difficile de tirer une conclusion complète ici, puisque le big boss dispose de ses toilettes privées (ainsi que d'une cuisine / salle à manger privée elle aussi).


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2009)

Les dieux ne sont-ils pas de purs esprits éthérés ?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> *LES CHEFS NE FONT PAS CACA SUR LEUR LIEU DE TRAVAIL.*



Si, mais pas aux toilettes : ils chient sur leurs subordonnés  















'tin, merde, j'ai activé le mode Julrou_le_Rouge


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Septembre 2009)

Moi chef ou pas chef, je fais caca au moins 2 fois par jour au boulot...

J'aime bien...

Ce sont des cacas payés au fond...


----------



## gKatarn (16 Septembre 2009)

Ben quitte à aller se faire chier au taf...


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben quitte à aller se faire chier au taf...



Ce qui devient délicat quand le chef t'emmerde


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ce sont des cacas payés au fond...


 
Hum, c'est intéressant.
Effectivement, on peut considérer que le chef moyen sera hostile au concept de "caca payé" et songera à l'augmentation du temps de travail par la réduction du temps de caca.






Mais j'ai moi aussi activé mon mode julrou - dont je me demande s'il fait caca dans les toilettes de son groupuscul de gauchiss...


----------



## Lila (16 Septembre 2009)

....être payé pour se faire chier .....déjà c'est pas mal.....

......en profiter pour chier plus que chez soi.......c'est encore plus fort

.....mais être encore plus payés que les autres et pas chier du tout sur le lieu de travail .....c'est carrément du snobisme de merde....

....ou alors c'est le caviar ....ça constipe....:mouais:

..ma théorie c'est que plus t'es chef et comme le dit Tibo, moins tu dois pas être assimilé à la plèbe qui bosse en dessous...donc il faut compatir avec ces chers chefs, qui, pour des raisons d'image de marque, frôlent chaque jour l'occlusion intestinale.... 

....mais en même temps démasquons la fourberie, car très souvent les chefs, cacochymes sous les beaux costards et leur liftings botoxés, souffrent de la prostate et donc doivent aller pisser plus que nous ....et voilà l'attrape salarié.....le chef sous couvert d'aller pisser souvent chie tout autant, voire plus que nous, car sournoisement, ils lâchent une pêche à chaque pissou, nous donnat l'illusion ainsi d'être au-dessus des lois fondamentales.....

.....le con 

....  


...mais c'est une vision toute personnelle.

...perso, je pète avant ....si ça pue trop je chie pas parce que c'est pire et je me fais repérer ....je gaze d'abord et je plombe après si c'est dans la norme de toxicité :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ...perso, je pète avant ....si ça pue trop je chie pas parce que c'est pire et je me fais repérer ....je gaze d'abord et je plombe après si c'est dans la norme de toxicité :hosto:


 
De mes observations, il semblerait que la plèbe affiche une préférence marquée pour les aliments gras et épicés quand il y en a à la cantine.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> *LES CHEFS NE FONT PAS CACA SUR LEUR LIEU DE TRAVAIL.*



C'est vrai qu'à moins d'être malade je ne chie jamais au taff. Par contre être en haut ce n'est pas une généralité. Chez nous les chefs sont en bas car en cas de feu il est plus facile de sauter par la fenêtre du rez de chaussez ou premier étage et si un avion décide de percuter le bâtiment il y a peu de chance qu'il atteigne ces étages


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Septembre 2009)

C'est toi qui a écrit ça, Ponk ??

Comment chier au bureau.

Perso, je suis l'auteur de la magnifique traduction française de Comment chier dans les bois, et c'est toujours avec bonheur que je vais sur les sites de vente en ligne pour savoir ce que les acheteurs de ce livre mythique ont également acheté.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Septembre 2009)

Moi j'ai eu un chef qui faisait caca à 10h pile tous les matins.
Il laissait toujours une petite trace et quelques caillots de sang du meilleur effet sous le spot halogène...


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2009)

Moi...
Je suis mon propre chef...
Alors vos p'tits soucis de poche...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2009)

Moi, je ne fais jamais caca, pas plus chez moi qu'au boulot... C'est sale!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2009)

Moi je bosse au 2eme sous sol.. vous voyez le tableau...


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais j'ai moi aussi activé mon mode julrou - dont je me demande s'il fait caca dans les toilettes de son groupuscul de gauchiss...



T'auras pas la réponse !... 

Sinon en ce moment c'est plus que pas recommandé d'aller dans les chiottes de la fac hein...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Sinon en ce moment c'est plus que pas recommandé d'aller dans les chiottes de la fac hein...



Si tu tousses pas en cagant, y'a pas vraiment de risques...


----------



## Lila (17 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si tu tousses pas en cagant, y'a pas vraiment de risques...



...et surtout ...ne pas s'essuyer le nez *après* s'être essuyé le fion....(dans le même élan avec le même papier) :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi je bosse au 2eme sous sol.. vous voyez le tableau...



Fort logiquement les déchets toxiques sont enterrés dans un caisson d'étanche, non ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est toi qui a écrit ça, Ponk ??
> 
> Comment chier au bureau.


Et les pets ?!... 
Il en fait quoi de ses pets, le Ponk ?!...
L'attends le soir pour se libérer, ou un passage aux toilettes du 68573ème étage ?!...
Ou alors, il accuse ses collègues quand une odeur suspecte se répand ?!...
En tout cas, tant qu'il n'est pas dans cette situation :



ficelle a dit:


>


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2009)

J'adore ce bouquin :love::love::love:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Septembre 2009)

Pkoi ? On t'a chié sur la tête aussi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pkoi ? On t'a chié sur la tête aussi ?



Non. Dans les bottes, souvent, mais pas sur la tête...


----------



## jahrom (17 Septembre 2009)

C'est marrant cette remarque Ponk.
J'ai peut être un élément de réponse.

Etant moi même chef, et ayant un lien assez proche avec notre directeur général, il nous vient à parler tout naturellement de nos selles.

Et bien figurez vous, que lui comme moi n'allons à la grosse commission qu'une fois tous les deux ou trois jours !!!
On en a déduit que le stress jouait très certainement sur la constipation.

On en a déduit également que ceux qui vont aux toilettes plusieurs fois par jour, ne sont pas stressés, et n'ont très certainement pas assez de boulot... (Sonny ce n'est pas pour toi...)

Pourtant le paradoxe veut que c'est ceux qui en fouttent le moins qui nous font le plus chier...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2009)

Oui mais ce n'est pas vrai pour les boursiers : cinq accapareurs c'est une vraie diarrhée.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Pourtant le paradoxe veut que c'est ceux qui en fouttent le moins qui nous font le plus chier...



Et je te prie de croire que c'est avec un plaisir non feint, pour le moins en ce qui me concerne...


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> C'est marrant cette remarque Ponk.
> J'ai peut être un élément de réponse.
> 
> Etant moi même chef, et ayant un lien assez proche avec notre directeur général, il nous vient à parler tout naturellement de nos selles.
> ...



Ah c'est marrant comme conclusion, ça.
Moi j'en concluerais plutôt que dans ton métier, il faut faire de la rétention anale pour être chef.


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah c'est marrant comme conclusion, ça.
> Moi j'en concluerais plutôt que dans ton métier, il faut faire de la rétention anale pour être chef.


Faut avoir le "cul triste" pour être chef, quoi !...


----------



## jahrom (17 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah c'est marrant comme conclusion, ça.
> Moi j'en concluerais plutôt que dans ton métier, il faut faire de la rétention anale pour être chef.





tirhum a dit:


> Faut avoir le "cul triste" pour être chef, quoi !...



Attention, je précise que nous pétons certainement plus que les autres !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Attention, je précise que nous pétons certainement plus que les autres !!



C'est quand tu finis par avoir du jeu dans la rondelle, ça...


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Attention, je précise que nous pétons certainement plus que les autres !!


Plus... haut ?!...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Attention, je précise que nous pétons certainement plus que les autres !!


Plus haut que votre cul?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Plus haut que votre cul?



J'aimais bien l'ellipse présente dans le post de Tirhum...


----------



## jahrom (17 Septembre 2009)

Putain je suis le seul à avoir des responsabilités ici ?? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h09 ----------

Je vous chierais dessus... si je pouvais...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Putain je suis le seul à avoir des responsabilités ici ??



Meuh oui meuh oui....


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Putain je suis le seul à avoir des responsabilités ici ??


Ben...
Chuis responsable...
De moi (c'est déjà énorme)... 

Pis bon, des responsabilités...
Si c'est pour finir constipé...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Je vous chierais dessus... si je pouvais...



Essaye ça:


----------



## jahrom (17 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Essaye ça:



Trop chimique !!
Rien de tel que la bonne vieille méthode !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Meuh oui meuh oui....



Il est bien lui, non ?...   



jahrom a dit:


> Trop chimique !!
> Rien de tel que la bonne vieille méthode !!




trop petit!


----------



## gKatarn (17 Septembre 2009)

De rien


----------



## jahrom (17 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> De rien



Tiens ça me donne des idées de cadeau de départ en retraite...


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Tiens ça me donne des idées de cadeau de départ en retraite...


Et prendre la place du chef ?!... 
Iznogoud ?!...


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Septembre 2009)

Moi j'aime pas la chantilly


----------



## macinside (17 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi je bosse au 2eme sous sol.. vous voyez le tableau...



moi premier sous sol


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> moi premier sous sol


Sérieux ? celui de lyon ? celui qui est comme le Dépot ?


----------



## boodou (18 Septembre 2009)

C'est vraiment une discussion à chier ici ! 
Et comme de bien entendu, tous les fouteurs de merde du forum s'y retrouvent ...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2009)

Va caguer!


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2009)

Les boulots de merde c'est pas pour les chefs, voilà tout!

Sinon, à quoi ça servirait de devenir chef???


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Etant moi même chef, et ayant *un lien assez proche avec notre directeur général*, il nous vient à parler tout naturellement de nos selles.



Il vaut rien ton avis.
T'es pas chef, t'es sous-chef (ou p'tit chef si tu préfères).

C'est pas parce que tu fayotes avec le grand chef que t'es grand chef.
Comme tu fayotes, tu mimétises, tu imites. 
Du coup tu chies pas beaucoup.

Et du coup, il vaut rien ton avis.


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et du coup, il vaut rien ton avis.



Donc son avis est à chier !...
C'est ça ?!...


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Donc son avis est à chier !...
> C'est ça ?!...


Grosso modo, oui. 

Mais attention, hein : je le fais remarquer ici, ça ne veut pas dire que ce n'est pas habituel, hein.


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2009)




----------



## jahrom (18 Septembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il vaut rien ton avis.
> T'es pas chef, t'es sous-chef (ou p'tit chef si tu préfères).
> 
> C'est pas parce que tu fayotes avec le grand chef que t'es grand chef.
> ...



Penses ce que tu veux. (Si tu penses) 
Je te laisse imaginer ce que je pense de l'avis de petites mains comme toi.... (c'est connu les petits chefs écrasent les autres pour réussir)

Et puis relis moi, il m'arrive tout de même d'aller faire des mecs comme toi tous les 2 ou 3 jours...


----------



## Lila (18 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Et puis relis moi, il m'arrive tout de même d'aller faire des mecs comme toi tous les 2 ou 3 jours...



..... ben avec les bubons et le casque à pointes ...tu dois avoir le fion en chou fleur :hosto:


----------



## jahrom (18 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ..... ben avec les bubons et le casque à pointes ...tu dois avoir le fion en chou fleur :hosto:



Ah oui c'est sur, mais quel soulagement quand on le voit disparaitre en tourbillonant


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2009)

Bonne lecture...


----------



## Lila (18 Septembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Bonne lecture...
> 
> http://www.amazon.fr/Comment-chier-au-bureau-Mats/dp/2848992689



...à chier !!!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Je te laisse imaginer ce que je pense de l'avis de petites mains comme toi.... (c'est connu les petits chefs écrasent les autres pour réussir)



Les petites mains, elles n'ont pas de patron, elles. 
(Et elles ne le font pas remarquer tous les 2 posts.  )

Mais les petites mains en question (qui ne connaissent certes pas bien ce monde là, vu qu'elles n'ont pas de chef) savent une chose : c'est bien connu, les petits chefs lèchent le fion des grands chefs pour réussir. 

Enfin après c'est ce qui se dit, mais comme ça a l'air de se confirmer ici...


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ....les petits chefs lèchent le fion des grands chefs ...



Ce qui pourrait expliquer que les grands chefs n'aient pas besoin d'aller aux toilettes???

C'est une hypothèse à creuser...


----------



## jahrom (18 Septembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Les petites mains, elles n'ont pas de patron, elles.
> (Et elles ne le font pas remarquer tous les 2 posts.  )
> 
> Mais les petites mains en question (qui ne connaissent certes pas bien ce monde là, vu qu'elles n'ont pas de chef) savent une chose : c'est bien connu, les petits chefs lèchent le fion des grands chefs pour réussir.
> ...



Ah lalala bobby bobby....
Pour ton info, si je suis proche du DG, c'est tout simplement car c'est également un ami.
Donc pas eu besoin de le sucer ou de lui lécher le cul. 

Ensuite les généralités, on sait ou ça mène... 

Maintenant, je ne faisais que d'essayer d'apporter une réponse plutôt comique à un post qui me semblait pas plus sérieux que ça.

Et ce n'est pas parceque ce sujet en parle, que tu dois nécessairement me chier dessus, et sous entendre que je suis un lèche cul.

Alors si notre relation pouvait continuer comme elle a commencé, c'est a dire dans l'ignorance, je ne m'en porterai pas plus mal...


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Alors si notre relation pouvait continuer comme elle a commencé, c'est a dire dans l'ignorance, je ne m'en porterai pas plus mal...


Poil au troud'bal !... 
(pour rester... dans le sujet...  )


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Et ce n'est pas parceque ce sujet en parle, que tu dois nécessairement me chier dessus, et sous entendre que je suis un lèche cul.



Mais je t'ai pas chié dessus, va, je t'ai juste fait remarquer qu'il faut arrêter de dire sans cesse "je suis chef" pour enchainer avec "je suis trop pote avec mon patron".
J'essaye de t'éviter d'avoir l'air d'un con à l'avenir, tu vois, dans le fond je prends soin de toi. 



jahrom a dit:


> Alors si notre relation pouvait continuer comme elle a commencé, c'est a dire dans l'ignorance, je ne m'en porterai pas plus mal...



Tu veux que j'arrête de t'embêter? :love:
Allez va c'est promis, je te laisse tranquille maintenant.


----------



## Nephou (18 Septembre 2009)

Dites&#8230; on va pas transférer les sanitaires au comptoir quand même  allez&#8230; un peu de lecture dans les toilettes


----------



## jahrom (18 Septembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mais je t'ai pas chié dessus, va, je t'ai juste fait remarquer qu'il faut arrêter de dire sans cesse "je suis chef" pour enchainer avec "je suis trop pote avec mon patron".



Peut être n'as tu pas lu le début du sujet, mais c'est de ça qu'il était question, de chef, de caca, etc... 
Maintenant si ça te dérange que je le dise, j'arrête. Même si au fond je vois pas en quoi ça te dérange ?? Jalousie ?
AH non, c'est vrai tu es ton propre chef, un peu comme les vendeurs Herbalife... 



bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'essaye de t'éviter d'avoir l'air d'un con à l'avenir, tu vois, dans le fond je prends soin de toi.



Je t'en remercie 
Par contre, je suis désolé de ne pouvoir te rendre la pareille 



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu veux que j'arrête de t'embêter? :love:
> Allez va c'est promis, je te laisse tranquille maintenant.



C'est à dire que j'en ai fini depuis l'adoslescence avec les pustules vois tu ??


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Septembre 2009)

J'ai promis que je ne t'embêtais plus, essaye pas de me faire redémarrer... 

Après tu vas encore pleurnicher pour que je t'ignore.


----------



## jahrom (18 Septembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'ai promis que je ne t'embêtais plus, essaye pas de me faire redémarrer...
> 
> Après tu vas encore pleurnicher pour que je t'ignore.




:sleep:

Je pleurniche pas, j'aime pas qu'on me chie dans les bottes... (et on reste dans le sujet )


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Septembre 2009)

Ils sont mignons tous les deux.


Revenons au sujet.
Lequel des deux est-il le plus sujet à la rétention anale ?
La profession libérale ou le cadre supérieur ?

Allez, j'attends les réponses.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> La profession libérale ou le cadre supérieur ?
> 
> Allez, j'attends les réponses.



Invitation à seller leur destin


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Septembre 2009)

Les deux le sont tout autant mais par expérience je dirais que le Cadre sup à une légère avance


----------



## jahrom (18 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ils sont mignons tous les deux.



T'as vu :love:



l'écrieur a dit:


> Revenons au sujet.
> Lequel des deux est-il le plus sujet à la rétention anale ?
> La profession libérale ou le cadre supérieur ?
> 
> Allez, j'attends les réponses.



Si on reste sur mon idée que le stress amène de la constipation,
je dirai pareil pour les deux avec une différence notoire.
Le cadre sup à tendance à mieux chier à la retraite.


----------



## CBi (18 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Au neuvième étage.
> Là haut, il n'y a jamais personne. Jamais. Quand j'y entre, les lumières sont éteintes, l'endroit sent la poussière



Revenons aux faits : il n'y a personne car l'étage est vraisemblablement moins peuplé. Et peut-être que dans ton entreprise, simplement les chefs soucieux d'économie éteignent la lumière en sortant, et ont demandé que l'on s'abstienne d'utiliser ces produits chimiques qui, aux autres étages, sont supposés transformer les toilettes en forêt de pins des landes et les cuvettes en lagon du pacifique...


----------



## krystof (18 Septembre 2009)

Un thread de merde... déjà 4 pages.

Enorme... J'en ai les fesses qui applaudissent


----------



## silvio (18 Septembre 2009)

En tout cas, c'est laxatif : j'en viens 


PS : Rdc parce que c'est à côté


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Si on reste sur mon idée que le stress amène de la constipation



Gaffe, quand même... Elle est proche cousine de cancer du fion...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Septembre 2009)

J'ai un jour vu un gars qui ch... sur la voie de chemin de fer entre Roubaix et Tourcoing ... et j'ai pensé : "Purée, l'étron de banlieue, c'est pas la joie !" ...


----------



## boodou (18 Septembre 2009)

Avis à la populace !

Oyez ! Oyez !

Je propose l'ouverture d'un nouveau fil dans Portfolio ... (sous réserve de l'accord dYvos il va de soit) 
Chacun prend une photo de son plus beau caca et ... vous saisissez l'idée ? 
Ça va être super convivial 

Ponk, tu commences ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2009)

Bah moi j'en fais toujours plusieurs à la fois, le beau bronze bien moulé est rare. Allez savoir pourquoi.


----------



## Luc G (18 Septembre 2009)

Il est temps de noyer ce fil 






Pour ceux que ça intéresse, la fontaine des pissaïres à Lacaune : là-bas, on s'occupe plus de charcuterie que de sous-chefs et aucune chance d'être au 8ème étage, il n'y a pas d'immeuble de cette taille. Par contre, j'y ai mangé une soupe de maïs avec une glace au foie gras dedans et plein d'autres bonnes choses, de quoi favoriser le juste milieu du transit, l'idéal de l'honnête homme, quoi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Il est temps de noyer ce fil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as pas un peu fini de nous emboucaner avec tes relents cultureux de merde! Y'a que des mongoliens incultes et aigris, ici!!! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h28 ----------




jahrom a dit:


> .... Bla bla bla bla...



Ouais... Mais rien à foutre...
Tu étales, tu étales... À perte de vue et depuis des années... Certes, tu es persuadé que ça reste sous couvert d'humour et de second degré... Mais t'a-t-il déjà traversé l'esprit qu'on en avait rien à foutre des traces et reliefs de ta vie, quelle que soit la folle originalité qu'elle puisse, sous couvert, présenter ?... En images ou sous quelque autre forme... De la tienne comme celle des autres... Pauvre blaireau imbu... 


Chair à cadavre!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]DDllCJ0AeNc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jahrom (19 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> bla bla bla



J'étale et j'emmerde, ce sont mes fonctions principales. 

Un peu comme tout le monde ici d'hier... 
Toi tu étales ton aigreur (d'ailleurs on pourrait fonder un club des vieux du sud qui vieillissent mal) bien qu'il me semble l'avoir déjà vu dans les méandres des sous forums... 

Et au final si ça te fait chier au point de venir le crier dans un forum au milieu de la nuit, j'en tire déjà une satisfaction et j'en veux pour preuve le petit sourire narquois qui se dessinent sur mon visage en tapant ces lignes et en imagineant le prochain donneur de leçon qui interviendra dans les quelques posts.... :love:

Suivant...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Rh6gSQ5fim4[/YOUTUBE]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rh6gSQ5fim4


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais... Mais rien à foutre...
> Tu étales, tu étales... À perte de vue et depuis des années... Certes, tu es persuadé que ça reste sous couvert d'humour et de second degré... Mais t'a-t-il déjà traversé l'esprit qu'on en avait rien à foutre des traces et reliefs de ta vie, quelle que soit la folle originalité qu'elle puisse, sous couvert, présenter ?... En images ou sous quelque autre forme... De la tienne comme celle des autres... Pauvre blaireau imbu...
> 
> 
> Chair à cadavre!



Il semblerait que vous en ayez fini avec les rapports de bon voisinage...

ça commence à être intéressant...


----------



## Le docteur (19 Septembre 2009)

J'ai bien une théorie.
Avis à tous ceux qui ont passé un concours : avez vous été aux toilettes ???
Infâme n'est-ce pas??? C'est tout juste s'il n'y en pas sur les murs

Le stress, ma brave dame.

D'abord les supérieurs chient dans les restau où ils vont faire des diners d'affaire. Ensuite ils sont zen, les braves gens...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Septembre 2009)

tiens, ça me rappelle cette petite secrétaire bandante et bêcheuse que j'ai surpris un jour le papier Q à la main, pantalon et culotte sur les chevilles, jambes fléchis... souvenir d'une expression d'horreur sur son visage lorsqu'elle s'est rendu compte qu'elle avait oublié de verrouiller la porte de l'unique lieu d'aisance utilisable (ceux des hommes étants "en travaux")...  :rateau: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Il semblerait que vous en ayez fini avec les rapports de bon voisinage...
> 
> ça commence à être intéressant...



T'as payé l'entrée, toi ?... Ou t'as encore resquillé en passant par derrière ?...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Septembre 2009)

Et oh !! J'ai payé !!!

J'ai même apporté ma petite contribution à ce si beau fil...

Mais là, je crois que je vais m'abonner...


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Septembre 2009)

Moi j'aime pas le golf


----------



## Luc G (20 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'as pas un peu fini de nous emboucaner avec tes relents cultureux de merde! Y'a que des mongoliens incultes et aigris, ici!!!



Tu as oublié d'ajouter : "et constipés", ça m'étonne de toi !


----------



## r e m y (21 Septembre 2009)

Je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport avec le sujet évoqué ici, mais je me demande quand même si il n'y a pas un lien de cause à effet...

Audi a pensé aux problèmes de constipation des grands patrons et leur propose donc une voiture de m....

*the Audi e-tron*






NDLR.... mais comment peut-on baptiser une bagnole  ETRON ??? et en plus en couvrir de pleines pages les journaux!!!


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> J'étale et j'emmerde, ce sont mes fonctions principales.
> 
> Un peu comme tout le monde ici d'hier...
> Toi tu étales ton aigreur (d'ailleurs on pourrait fonder un club des vieux du sud qui vieillissent mal) bien qu'il me semble l'avoir déjà vu dans les méandres des sous forums...
> ...



Ah merde, alors ! 

Bon, Jahrom, là, tu nous donne une vraie explication à ta constipation chronique.

1. Tu manques d'humour.
2. Tu t'autosatisfais trop.

Les deux conjugués, ça bloque forcément le transit. Comme tu ne peux pas remédier à ça en un clin d'il, je te conseille t'apprendre cette chanson et de la chanter le plus souvent autour de toi. Ça devrait aider. À débloquer les ardeurs de ton voisinage.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Avis à la populace !
> 
> Oyez ! Oyez !
> 
> ...



Hé hé hé.
Bonne idée.
Je me demande ce que ça donne en sténopé.


----------



## Bassman (21 Septembre 2009)

A base de sténo-po-po !


----------



## boodou (21 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hé hé hé.
> Bonne idée.
> Je me demande ce que ça donne en sténopé.



Tu veux dire sténo-pets ?


----------



## jahrom (21 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah merde, alors !
> 
> Bon, Jahrom, là, tu nous donne une vraie explication à ta constipation chronique.
> 
> ...




Héhéhé, qu'est ce que je disais, ils commencent à tous rappliquer  Un coup de pied dans la fourmilière...

Sinon tu me connais, l'humour c'est un peu mon truc. D'ailleurs on me reproche souvent de pas être assez sérieux (dans la vraie vie, tu sais le truc ou t'es pas obligé de mettre des smileys en fin de phrases pour te faire comprendre)...

D'ailleurs si on regarde, sur ce fil on me repproche sous couvert d'humour de dire des choses sérieuses !! Et toi tu me dis l'inverse.   faut accorder vos violons !!

A part ça on est lundi matin, faut que j'aille couler mon bronze du week end... (et avec ce que je suis mis, il va pas être beau) et il va m'en falloir de l'autosatisfaction je vous le dis moi... 

Merci pour la chanson. En retour je t'en donnes une qui pourrait servir d'hymne sur Macgé :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gznDOMKeWkA

Bisous !


----------



## tirhum (21 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> J'étale et j'emmerde, ce sont mes fonctions principales.
> 
> 
> Et au final si ça te fait chier au point de venir le crier dans un forum au milieu de la nuit, j'en tire déjà une satisfaction et j'en veux pour preuve le petit sourire narquois qui se dessinent sur mon visage en tapant ces lignes et en imagineant le prochain donneur de leçon qui interviendra dans les quelques posts.... :love:
> ...





jahrom a dit:


> Héhéhé, qu'est ce que je disais, ils commencent à tous rappliquer  Un coup de pied dans la fourmilière...


Oui, mais ce n'est qu'une tactique...
Suffit de s'en prévaloir pour que n'importe lequel des posts suivants...
Passe pour une attaque... 


Sinon, café+clope=...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> *the Audi e-tron*



Peut-être un rapport avec le film, lui-même ayant un rapport avec l'informatique.

Parenthèse fermée. Vous pouvez de nouveau transiter normalement.


----------



## Lila (21 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> ....
> Toi tu étales ton aigreur (d'ailleurs on pourrait fonder *un club des vieux du sud qui vieillissent mal*) bien qu'il me semble l'avoir déjà vu dans les méandres des sous forums...



.......> fait !!!!!!!
PS : Amok en est
.....d'ailleurs notre devise est : 

 " *ENCULETE CAPUT* "​

...


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Héhéhé, qu'est ce que je disais, ils commencent à tous rappliquer  Un coup de pied dans la fourmilière...



Si on se passait le mot, tout le monde serait déjà passé depuis longtemps va... :sleep:

D'ou l'art de se donner trop d'importance.


----------



## jahrom (21 Septembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Si on se passait le mot, tout le monde serait déjà passé depuis longtemps va... :sleep:



Tout le monde, non ?! Heureusement, y en a qui vieillissent bien... 

Et sinon, pour en revenir au sujet (qui n'est pas moi je le précise) as tu bien fait caca aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Bassman (21 Septembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Si on se passait le mot, tout le monde serait déjà passé depuis longtemps va... :sleep:
> 
> D'ou l'art de se donner trop d'importance.



Puf puf puf puf

J'arrive bobby, j'arrive  :hein::love:


----------



## gKatarn (21 Septembre 2009)

Dicton :



> Chiez dur, chiez mou mais chiez dans l'trou !!!!


----------



## Bassman (21 Septembre 2009)

Oui, et :


> Caca de fête, caca qui fouette !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Septembre 2009)

> Qui bouffe de la paperasse, amplifie sa chiasse


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Moi j'aime pas le golf



Si je puis me permettre, tu voulais certainement écrire :

J'aime pas Golf.

Rassure toi, personne ne l'aime !


----------



## r e m y (22 Septembre 2009)

A bien étudier ce fil instructif, je me demande s'il n'aurait pas plus sa place dans un forum technique....


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2009)

Avec un titre de sujet sérieux, genre "j'ai un souci avec le logiciel Cake Demouler 2.2" ?


----------



## gKatarn (22 Septembre 2009)

Alors là, facile à résoudre : Microlax 1.0


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Avec un titre de sujet sérieux, genre "j'ai un souci avec le logiciel Cake Demouler 2.2" ?



Normal, Cake Demouler 2.2 est tout buggé. Prends plutôt Easy Shit 3.0. C'est le successeur de Transit.



gKatarn a dit:


> Alors là, facile à résoudre : Microlax 1.0



Ou Fecalom Extractor 4.3, en cas d'urgence.


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2009)

Transit&#8230; Le fpt ?


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Transit&#8230; Le fpt ?



Ou, le FPT (Fecal Professionnal Trainer).



Sinon, pour les grands voyageurs, ou ceux qui n'aiment pas couler un bronze dans les toilettes des autres, j'ai la solution ultime :

Le Bronze Cooler Bag !


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2009)

Ça me fait penser, pas très vite, je vous l'accorde mais, à mon âge qu'il me faut quand même reprendre ce bouquin passionnant qui traîne à côté de mon lit : "Les lieux. Histoire des commodités" de Roger-Henri Guerrand, éditions de la Découverte.






Je suis sûr que ça me permettra de mieux apprécier les brillantes interventions de ce fil, les coutumes régionales, sociales, etc.

Et que Patochman ne me reproche pas encore une fois de faire dans le cul-terreux cultureux : des toilettes sans papier, au moins dans nos contrées (ailleurs ça se discute), c'est dommage.


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Je suis sûr que ça me permettra de mieux apprécier les brillantes interventions de ce fil, les coutumes régionales, sociales, etc.
> 
> Et que Patochman ne me reproche pas encore une fois de faire dans le cul-terreux cultureux : des toilettes sans papier, au moins dans nos contrées (ailleurs ça se discute), c'est dommage.


Ton balcon est "équipé" ?!...


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ton balcon est "équipé" ?!...



Non, uniquement la terrasse de ma maison de campagne, Peyrepertuse mais, il y a des courants d'air !


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2009)

Bon bah puisqu'on parle de ça dans ce topic :

Je suis au boulot, et je file faire caca.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je suis au boulot, et je file faire caca.



J'aimerais bien mais ma position hiérarchique m'y interdit


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bon bah puisqu'on parle de ça dans ce topic :
> 
> Je suis au boulot, et je file faire caca.



Ton téléphone va sonner.
C'est un axiome de base. Au boulot, quand tu es aux gogues, ton téléphone sonne.


----------



## boodou (22 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bon bah puisqu'on parle de ça dans ce topic :
> 
> Je suis au boulot, et je file faire caca.



Et ça file tout seul ou bien faut vraiment pousser ? :mouais:


----------



## Lila (22 Septembre 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Non, uniquement la terrasse de ma maison de campagne, Peyrepertuse mais, il y a des courants d'air !



.....:mouais:...m'est avis que tu devrais changer d'alimentation très vite ....sinon vu l'apparente acidité de tes déjections, la roche séculaire risque de ne pas tenir....:rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Septembre 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Si je puis me permettre, tu voulais certainement écrire :
> 
> J'aime pas Golf.
> 
> Rassure toi, personne ne l'aime !


ah t'as bien traduis alors 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h20 ----------




Bassman a dit:


> Bon bah puisqu'on parle de ça dans ce topic :
> 
> Je suis au boulot, et je file faire caca.


ah... 'ttention ça vas chier gras


----------



## boodou (22 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ah t'as bien traduis alors



lèche-cul


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> lèche-cul


toi je vais te goder avec un manche de pioche et on verra si ça fait une glace italienne quand je le ressortirait


----------



## boodou (22 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> toi je vais te goder avec un manche de pioche et on verra si ça fait une glace italienne quand je le ressortirait




Des promesses, des promesses


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Septembre 2009)

tu préfères une batte peut être ? Alu ou bois ?


----------



## boodou (22 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> tu préfères une batte peut être ? Alu ou bois ?



C'est pas parce qu'on parle de merde ici qu'il faut nous dérouler le menu de tes pratiques onanistes


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Septembre 2009)

ce n'est pas ça l'onanisme... revois la définition. 


Par contre j'aime faire mal oui ça je le reconnais 

ça m'excite


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> C'est pas parce qu'on parle de merde ici qu'il faut nous dérouler le menu de tes pratiques onanistes



J'ai peur que tu ne t'aventures sur un terrain glissant...


----------



## boodou (22 Septembre 2009)

Pooooooonk ???
Maîtrise ton fil, ça part en vrille 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h43 ----------




sonnyboy a dit:


> J'ai peur que tu ne t'aventures sur un terrain glissant...



Non, je ne ferait pas tomber la savonette, non, je ne ferait pas tomber la savonette, non, je ne ferait pas tomber la savonette, non, je ne ferait pas tomber la savonette, non, je ne ferait pas tomber la savonette, non, je ne ferait pas tomber la savonette, non, je ne ferait pas tomber la savonette, non, je ne ferait pas tomber la savonette, non, je ne ferait pas tomber la savonette, non, je ne ferait pas tomber la savonette, non, je ne ferait pas tomber la savonette, non, je ne ferait pas tomber la savonette, non


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Septembre 2009)

ouais ben rêves pas poupée, rien ne dis que tu vaudras la savonnette qui te feras te courber... on aime la qualité ici


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Non, je ne *ferait* pas tomber la savonette, non, je ne *ferait* pas tomber la savonette, non, je ne *ferait* pas tomber la savonette, non, je ne *ferait* pas tomber la savonette, non, je ne *ferait* pas tomber la savonette, non, je ne *ferait* pas tomber la savonette, non, je ne *ferait* pas tomber la savonette, non, je ne *ferait* pas tomber la savonette, non, je ne *ferait* pas tomber la savonette, non, je ne *ferait* pas tomber la savonette, non, je ne *ferait* pas tomber la savonette, non, je ne *ferait* pas tomber la savonette, non


Ferai ou ferais, mais pas ferait....


----------



## Nephou (23 Septembre 2009)

allez Sind&#8217; : une dernière poussée et je tire la chasse&#8230;


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2009)

On boit un verre ou on s'encule hein?


----------



## boodou (23 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ferai ou ferais, mais pas ferait....



c'est Mackie qui me dictait


----------



## Nephou (23 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> On boit un verre ou on s'encule hein?



 lun nempêche pas lautre mais il me semble quil est lheure pour toi de cuver


----------

